# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Rock and Roll in Record Time

## Lefty3

Joel Plaskett has been recording and releasing a song a week for his upcoming album "Scrappy Happiness."  This is a pretty cool idea, and he's a little over halfway done with it.  This weeks song didn't feature mandolin, but it did feature mandola.  So I figured I'd share. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=XZ-CKaJFCUg

----------

